# Has anyone made Bull Horns? (aka War Horns or Viking Horns)



## SarahFair (Oct 15, 2009)

I have taken up a interest in cow horns.

I think they are very beautiful in every way. From the sounds they make to the carving carved in them.

Shofars are most beautiful sounding but Im afraid a little out of my price range. 



Has anyone ever made horns or carvings with horns?
Where would one go about finding decent horns?


----------



## rat (Oct 18, 2009)

You can try out Powderhornsandmore.com. I dont know exactly what youre lookin for, but they have a pretty good selection of horns and are very good people to deal with, I've purchased a couple of horns from them to make powderhorns.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey thanks!
Ill check them out!


----------

